

After massive backlash, Facebook brings back instant personalization - EGreg
https://www.facebook.com/instantpersonalization/

======
jack-r-abbit
To turn it off:
[https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=applications&section=p...](https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=applications&section=personalization)

I see there the sites they have partnered with are mostly "social game"
sites... and Bing. I don't use any of those but mine was turned off when I got
there. I figured this would be a setting they would enable by default. Maybe
it had already been turned off when they had t before.

------
EGreg
Four years ago:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/27/senators-call-out-
facebook-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/27/senators-call-out-facebook-on-
instant-personalization-other-privacy-issues/)

[http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/05/12/facebook.backlash/](http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/05/12/facebook.backlash/)

Has it stopped the progress? No.

